# Schlacht!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gesthundheit!!

Ahem.

This is the 1/72 Revell/Germany Blohm und Voss Projekt 194. It a rare and wonderful treat to build a Luft '46 subject made in "normal" styrene by a mainstream kitmaker!

BV was known for thei assymetric fuselage designs, at least one of which got into production as a recon plane. This project was to be a ground-attack ("schlacht") aircraft with one piston engine, and one of them new-fangled jet engines too.

I'd kinda like to get two more and bash it into twin-boom P-38 configuration.



























More details of the "real" thing at:
http://www.luft46.com/bv/bv.html
http://www.luft46.com/bv/bvp19401.html


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

John that is one excellent build!

Your painting and weathering are truly exceptional...well done.

Regards, Dan


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,

Great job on your BV P194.

I have one of those kits in my stash and plan to build it next year, I have been thinking about doing mine in the splinter camouflage like your model has and adding light colored spots like the Bf 109G ''black 29'' that is pictured in one of the ''Jagdwaffe'' books.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought about an exotic scheme too, but sometimes you just want to build something without giving it too much extra thought. I did go a bit unconventional, in that I did the topsides in 02 and 71, rather than 70/71, and the bottom in 65, which had been replaced by 76 late in the war.

I read recently that, whereas fighter groups were required to schange over to the newer colors in late war (80/81/76), the bomber units were allowed to use up whatever stocks of 70, 71 & 65 they had laying around.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, it's not as exciting as buddho's silver Heinkle, but it makes me sad it slipped off the front page .

BUMP!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi John P.
Great looking plane!

As you seem to know about these craft, why did they paint 
the underside wingtips yellow?

Why did Blohm und Voss build the way they did? 
Is there any reason? Is there any advantage to the 
asymmetry? Were they just being different?
Or were they all insane?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yellow wingtips and fuselage bands were a theater marking - that is, all the German planes in Russia had them, so everyone could tell who's plane was who's. In North Africa, it was white wingtips and bands. In France, it was yellow under the nose. That kinda thing.

And yes, they were all insane! :lol:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> And yes, they were all insane! :lol:


----------

